# How do you get used to Dutch weather and houses



## jedufa (Mar 13, 2016)

Serious questions.

What are your tricks and tips on how you dealt with the continuous stormy and rainy weather if the Dutch coast?

What are your tricks and tips on how you dealt with the very small houses or very small Dutch living rooms when living in cities (LEIDEN, the Hague, etc) with young children?

Thanks,

Jedufa


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

I guess in both cases it would be move to an area more inland where you might get more m2 for the euro. In that way it's no different from any other metropolitan area. 
Btw inland you will also have strong winds, maybe a little less but the Netherlands are pretty small.


----------



## gretah (Jul 3, 2015)

Lots of vitamin D for the gloomy weather. 
My doctor prescribed 2,000 units a day and it helps lots.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

A big thing is having a reason for being in the Netherlands. A good job, a family there, etc. You might try finding some expat groups, making some friends and getting involved in their activities.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## joycey1000 (Jun 18, 2013)

Lots of great advice on the web site. I left Holland many, many years ago and I don't want anyone to be offended here, but I left because of the extreme bad weather, very aggressive people, and small apartment ( I could have dealt with the small apartment, but not the other two). Having said that, I had a good life there, nice office job, no money problems, good health care, etc, however a lot has changed since I lived there, it is not that easy to find a good job unless you are well educated and young. I can tell you when you move to another country, it is always very difficult to adjust and it will take many years to feel at home, and some people never will experience this. Dealing with very small living rooms, well buy furniture that fit the small room, don't buy large, bulky furniture. Painting the walls a light color helps make the room look bigger (it won't be bigger though). Have plenty of lights to create a pleasant atmosphere.I would put light and bright colored slip covers on the sofa/chairs that you can wash. When purchasing your furniture, put a lot of thought into it, measure your living room, draw where there are door openings, etc. That was the easiest part. As far as the bad weather, I went on vacation to visit my sister. I chose December because of Christmas. Well, the weather was cold, wet, windy, very unpleasant. I can not imagine living there without a car. And yet that is what I did then. I used to take the bus to go to work (lived in Amsterdam, my parents did have a car). I now see I can never do that again, so in my opinion a car is a must. If you have the money, I would opt for grocery delivery when the weather is bad, so you don't need to go out. My opinion, if you want to deal with all the unpleasantness you will need enough money, if you don't make a lot or you have to live on welfare, life will be unpleasant, no way around it. Oh by the way, my profile said expat in England, that is now wrong, I live in California.


----------

